# What are ten of your most 'abnormal' traits?



## Kimmery (Aug 11, 2010)

Abnormal/quirky traits?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

1. I get cranky and unable to concentrate if my bedroom is a mess and the dishes aren't clean.

2. I tend to spend more time in my head then actually doing stuff on the real world.

3. I like doing wedgies to my brother :crazy:

4. I drink about 3- 20oz bottles of coke, 3 monster energy drinks and about 2 cups of coffee each day.

5. I don't sleep that much...I wonder why?

6. I tend to enjoy more about thinking about sex then actually doing it.

7. Drugs do absolutely no effect on me.

8. I suffer from depersonalization syndrome very often.

9. I spend an overwhelming amounts of time on the internet.

10. I have an obsessive fear of zombie movies. I can't even talk about them without feeling anxious.

The end


----------



## eclipsethesun (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahahahhahahahahaaha youre hilarious!

1. I am madly in love with the joker. NOT HEATH LEDGER. Its the character of the joker that I am in love with. i think his scars are beautiful <3


2. I adore the smell of gasoline. 

3. I have a stuffed wombat on my bed, and am in hopeless love with Winnie the pooh and Eeyore too. 

4. Some people like crunchy, some like sweet, I like to eat cold slimy wet things 

5. I laugh at all the wrong parts of movies. embarrassing. Also, I do this in class. 

6. I love love love the lord of the rings, and secretly believe in middle earth ever since I met that hobbit at Walgreen's

7. I went to church last week with my friend, (shes atheist now though)... I think I want to be a christian because the man at church said god is our father and will give us our hearts desire. I have a true hearts desire, but I'm scared of god I think.

8. I want a little lamb. The runt from some farm that I can take on walks tie a pink ribbon on.

9. I love people who have been through heartache, who have seen the world and think they're old and used, but in truth they're so lovely it almost hurts. such depth of character but so blind. 

10. My favorite show in the world is Smallville and when we used to be a family, my brother and I would dress up in plaid (Clark Kent wears nothing but red and blue plaid, and if hes in anything else, hes turned evil) and watch "flawville" where we rewatch all of the seasons searching for discontinuity and scream "FLAW" when we find one...I still play this one.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, we share number 7 to a degree (and number 4 actually, though I would probably extend my dislike to the Baroque period as well). I don't know if I have ten. Let's see...

1. As mentioned above, I am attracted to the notion of living as a hermit, though not in a structured religious sense.

2. I must have complete darkness and silence in order to sleep (unless I am physically exhausted). 

3. I am not terribly musically gifted, though I fiddle around with the guitar. If I could successfully play the Snoopy theme song on piano, I would be content to give up guitar and to never learn another piece of music or instrument. I also might never leave the house.

4. Despite my view that death is natural, and being comfortable with the notion in the abstract, I am secretly afraid, not of the act of dying, but of no longer existing, even though I know that my atoms will continue as energy. Death of the ego. I cannot fathom it in any real sense. I sometimes get anxiety attacks in the middle of the night, more so when I was younger. I am getting better with age.

5. I can only write when listening to music without lyrics, especially classical and jazz, though I prefer silence when writing.

6. I am rather passive-aggressive (sorry vel) with drivers who tailgate me or drive excessively fast and recklessly, and purposely drive slowly and keep them behind me for as long as possible. I am also this way with aggressive, controlling types, especially when I was in the military and they were younger than me. I would go out of my way to make their lives more difficult while making it look like an accident. 

7. Despite being otherwise very patient, I despise waiting in line, and will often avoid doing something that I want or need just so that I do not have to wait in a line.

8. My first secret fictional crush when I was younger was Princess Leia (Carrie Fisher- INFJ) and then Anne Shirley (INFP) from the Anne of Green Gables miniseries (and on the actress who played her). 

9. I do not think that I would speak if certain daily functions did not require it from time to time. 

10. I refuse to tuck in my shirt under any circumstances, to say nothing of my loathing for ties, and I think the notion of looking "professional" is ridiculous. If it can't be done in T-shirt and jeans, it isn't worth doing.


----------



## Mime_the_facade (Sep 16, 2010)

eclipsethesun said:


> hahahahahhahahahahaaha youre hilarious!
> 
> 2. I adore the smell of gasoline.
> 
> ...





I so agree with these. I love the smell of gas although most people think I mean farts. I always laugh at the wrong parts in movies. I'm typically the only one laughing. Smallville was amazing, and definitely was a big part of my teenage yrs. Haven't seen in a while, right before until Lana left.


Hmm I gotta think about mine.


Don't know if its odd, but here we go....

1. I still watch cartoons ( and watch Disney channel) and still Play the Pokemon games.

2. When I was younger I wanted to die around 45 because I didn't want to get old and have hanging skin and open sores.

3. I hate the taste of chocolate.

4. I like the taste of laundry powder.

5. I imagine melting like Alex Mack does, or having screws come out my hands like inspector gadget.

6. I like burning things.

7. Hair disgust me, especially eye lashes, armpit hair and when people only have a little bit of facial hair on their chin. 

8. The human body is pretty gross to me too, mouths and noses, and ears. 

9. I often wish I was in the Pokemon world, and I see cars, trucks, vans airplanes as modern dinosaurs.

10. I can't hear songs repeat, or watch live TV without squirming and being scared that someone is gonna mess up or fall.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

Ooh! This looks like fun. Dont know if I will be able to think of ten on the spot though.. im terrible at using my imaginative under pressure!

1. My favourite/lucky number is 7.. or anything with a 7 in it.. or any multiple of 7. I think because 7 was my favourite age to be and I tend to think of life going in phases of 7s. 
2.Until recently I couldnt wear jeans or trousers.. just the tightness and constriction is horrible, particuarly when just washed! However, Ive lately discovered stretchy jeans, yay!
3. I cant drink from the same bottle/straw as someone else. I just cant. Gross.
4. I hate Orange Squash with a passion. Even the thought of it makes me gag..
5. It usually takes me at least 2 hours to fall asleep
6.I cant put on boots or wellies without first checking the bottom for mice (bad incident as a 3 yr old!)
7. Ive had the same haircut since I was 12..!
8. I have a wierd fascination with medieval times
9. I love to lie outside in the night and watch the sky even if its freezing cold
10.I am quite a fast walker 

Phewf!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

1. I have a not-so-secret crush on my history teacher. He KNOWS. I find that the new gym teacher and one of the math teachers are attractive, as well.

2. When I was little, I used to rotate the stuffed animals that I would share my bed with, so that none of them would feel bad. xD

3. I've become known at school as "that one crazy liberal girl" for the ways I choose to attract attention for my causes. and I have a crazy ENTP conservative best friend. Actually, I'm libertarian, but I feel the most strongly on the issues that he and I disagree on lmfao. That's the only reason why we don't talk about it-- because we know we'd end up having yelling fits and need the security guards to pull us apart.

4. I'm one of the two girls at my lunch table. And sometimes the bromantic things that my past romantic interest (if you could even call him that) does to my research school peer just to freak bystanders out, actually turn me on.

5. The school t-shirts are always freaking GARGANTUAN on me. That's the main reason I make them into dresses.

6. My TI-84+ is my baaabbbyyyy. Most other people would be clingy to their phones and iPods, but nope. I love my calculator MOAR. <3 <3 <3

7. I have a ream of paper divided equally between five colors that I use to type or NEATLY copy over my scribbly class notes and color-code them for easy access.

8. I don't remember the last time I wore underwear.

9. I have a crap load of acquaintances but can count the number of FRIENDS I have on one hand.

10. I don't complain about my crazy-ass research school. I don't complain about AP US History (arguably THE most difficult class that my main school offers) MUCH. I complain about freaking ENGLISH because the teachers are too in-the-box in their thinking and teaching.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

I share your "phobia to infinity" but I wouldnt describe it as a phobia...its just something I wonder sometimes, when we are in heaven (Im Christian) and I just say...what will happen when we have been in heaven for over 1000000000000000000000billions of year? it will keep going...fuck it gives me HUGE chills and a HUGE feeling of "despair" to think about this...however I must know that this is because my limited human mind cant understand something beyond the concept of time...so I see that as a torture because time passes slow but in infinity time does not exist so you would not feel that despair...and there would be no despair in heaven either...gotta pray now, typing that really got me scared :S


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

1. I tuck my shoe laces into my boots because the bunny ears make me uncomfortable looking at them.
2. I constantly change the features of my face (facial hair, hair style, hat, book in front of face)
3. Have had to deal with a lifelong case of light sleeping. Earplugs won't work, neither will Bose headphones. And sometimes, even the occasion 'little too much wine' fails to do the job.
4. I talk to myself/think out loud and toss in bed sometimes before drifting into a spell.
5. I've had this irrevocable attraction towards women with short-cropped hair, it won't go away.
6. Sometimes I sleep with my legs crossed at my feet and my arms behind my head, and when I wake I can't move because all my limbs have fallen asleep. (This is a horrible realization if you have to go to the bathroom, by the way. Tingling sensations anyone?)
7. If possible and not unsightly, I remove blatant logos from clothing and then mend them. Hopefully it's just a trend that will die out. The consumer pays for the item, advertise discreetly or advertise elsewhere...not on one's body.
8. People say I almost march when I walk.
9. Not many get my humor.
10. When no one's in sight, I walk along curbs, being sure to keep balance. This used to be a challenge when I walked the dog early in the morning as he was prone to tugging on the leash.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

1. I agree with the love of smell of tires favorite part of the store.

2. I agree with the love of smell of gasoline.

3. Can't sleep without touching a pillow tag.

4. Anything cooked in the microwave can't end in a 5 or a 0.

5. Like navigating around the house in the dark to wonder how it is for a blind person.

6. Some numbers I just don't like by a feeling I get when I look at them, example 19 (has nothing to do with age).

7. Will drive an extra mile out of the way just so I don't have to enter a "busy" intersection if avoidable.

8. As with number 7 same applies for making left turns.

9. Complusive cleaner at work but not at home, lol....

10. Often dream about myself being tortured in some fashion as a test of will power that will save the world.


----------



## Decoy24601 (Jun 3, 2010)

1. I fall physically ill at the smell of bananas and bad breath
2. The feeling of cloth under my finger nails sends chills down my spine and makes me ill
3. I can screech like a parakeet
4. I have extremely flexible knees, hips, and joints in my hands. (not too extreme. I'm not a contortionist)
5. Cool/cold bath water is extremely calming
6. I can smell pheromones in both dogs and humans.
7. Each time in my life has a certain Era/Aura just like each food has an individual taste
8. I am an extreme empath. 
9. When I read books I can image the scene in my mind like a mini movie. 
10. I am an INFJ XD


----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

1. I like the smell of skunk and cow manure - reminds me of the country. I also like more natural smells in people.

2. I get attracted to people on the fringes of society - often those who aren't quite right in the head. 

3. I sometimes "meditate" on odd things - like what it would be like to be an animal I saw that day, and what they might think about us.

4. Awkward or embarrassing scenes in teen movies can make me pretty nervous. Kids dying in movies makes me angry. I think I'd lose my shit if they killed a kid in an awkward teen scene. I hold my breath in underwater scenes.

5. I've developed callouses on the tops of my feet from sitting on them. Also gives me a bit of a duck walk, though people more notice that I "strut", and make fun of my muscles.

6. My moods have a huge impact on my body. Eye color changes, can lose or gain 20 lbs a month without changing diet or habit, can be insanely ticklish - or completely numb. Can be very sensitive to light, crowds, heat, alcohol... or completely not.

7. I can have an insidious sense of humor. Sometimes I tell random people that "everyone but you is a robot", or "just so you know, we can all read your mind." 

8. I'm crazy playful with pets, and do strange things with them sometimes. For instance, I used to "preach" to my ex-girlfriends cats as if I was their god, the "purr lord", and gave them commandments. They were surprisingly attentive.

9. I got called "the most masculine man I've ever known", a "lesbian", "loving", and an "asshole" on the same day by the same woman - and I have to agree. I'm unrepentant.

10. At least one meal per day has to be kielbasa sausage and pineapple. Cannot get enough.


----------



## EmmaLeigh (Aug 14, 2009)

Horrible-aesthete: Concerning #4, I would suggest the book “the Courage the Be” by Paul Tillich. Be warned, it may be the hardest book to read that you have ever encountered, but it is fascinating. It delves deeply into that very topic: non-being and what makes people afraid of it, and what they do to not be afraid of it.

Malovane – I totally want to try #7!!!! I'm the sort that does that, though I've never tried either of those. I have always wanted to try some of those “top 100 ways to get kicked out of Walmart”. If you haven't seen those, I suggest you go look.

1) I can't have something constricting my throat, like a tight turtleneck.

2) I like the smell of cow manure and skunk.... and I totally had those written down before Malovane said them.

3)I have synesthesia, which means that different things get criss-crossed in my head. My username, for instance, is peach-pink and banana-creme yellow. And it's fuzzy. And smells vaguely like a peony. And it's in the key of E major played on a violin softly...

4)I walk on curbs whether anyone is looking or not. I also randomly skip, spin, or dance down the road. While singing. Loudly. In Italian. (I am an American living in China) 

5) Anytime I see wool, I think of having it caught in my teeth and it gives me shivers. That won't stop until I think of something else...

6) I can never quite remember whether I've read the book or seen the movie, because of my imagination. The memories of each are equally vivid.

7) People have distinct auras that are visual to me. I can tell things about them based on these auras. It's just my subconscious or intuition picking up on things, then my synesthesia putting them into visual form.

8) I can eat the same meal three times a day every day for a month and not get tired of it, so long as I like it.

9) I am frequently in a state of sleep-deprivation. I can function for a long time on it. I usually last about two days into the hallucination stage before I get really sick and crash, and have to sleep. Rinse, wash and repeat.

10) when I think of many things I often don't think of them verbally, but rather visually and emotionally – particularly people and behavioral or personality traits. Take passive aggression, for instance – I see that in my head as a series of colors, images, and feel emotions rather than necessarily thinking it through. I have done “profiles” of people for them before, and it is always difficult for me to take it out of my head and put it down on paper. I am a very verbal person – I love words and work with them a lot. But some concepts I just can't limit to words.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

EmmaLeigh said:


> Horrible-aesthete: Concerning #4, I would suggest the book “the Courage the Be” by Paul Tillich. Be warned, it may be the hardest book to read that you have ever encountered, but it is fascinating. It delves deeply into that very topic: non-being and what makes people afraid of it, and what they do to not be afraid of it.


I will check it out. Thanks. I am currently reading The Snow Leopard by Peter Matthiessen and he has some wonderful insights into the matter. Plus Dalien's and Susana's poetry have been immensely helpful. I must admit that it has become much less an issue than when I was younger. It only occurs on rare occasions, usually in the middle f the night, likely the result of a dream. 

How do you like China? I loved it when I was there.


----------



## EmmaLeigh (Aug 14, 2009)

China is fascinating, I wish I could stay longer. I'm really enjoying the cultural experience. I really wanted an opportunity to see another culture, and I am glad I got it. It's making me rethink so many things that I have taken for granted. I'm also really glad to have an INFJ cross-cultural communications teacher to prompt thought and help put things in perspective.

So when were you here and what part?


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

1. When people tell me I should find myself a nice life partner, I tell them that I'm married to music, and show them the treble clef ring that I have on my ring finger as proof. Alternatively, I say that my laptop is my boyfriend.

2. I've always been very willing to point out all my flaws, of which I have many, simply because I'm very aware of their existence and wish to improve myself, rather than actually wanting someone to contradict what I'm saying about myself. It only baffles and upsets me when people try to convince me that I'm just being hard on myself and that I'm actually not all that bad.

3. I'm not cisgendered. Oops.

4. I'm quite happy to joke about things like death, even if it's my own death. In fact, I once imagined myself splatted on a pavement after an apparent fall from a great height, and I found it hilarious. Most people find this trait of mine rather disturbing.

5. I'm a sadist... albeit one with a conscience. I only find it acceptable to inflict horrendous, traumatic suffering on my many fictional characters, but I do this to excess, going so far as to create alternate universes of my storylines for the sole purpose of torturing certain characters both physically and mentally. Sometimes, my mind becomes a cacophony of screaming, crying men because of this. (Why only men? Well, that's a long story, but the short answer is that I don't really know. I guess I just feel sorrier for them or something? *shrugs*)

6. As mentioned elsewhere, I have a bizarre phobia of the clock tower of the Houses of Parliament (AKA Big Ben), of all things, that even I don't fully understand. Thankfully, though, it's only mild.

7. I'm a neurotic perfectionist, with my perfectionism mainly centring around the concept of duty. It, ah, makes life a tad difficult, shall we say.

8. I'm of black African descent, yet not only have I got pale white skin and green eyes, I'm naturally blonde too. Huhwhat?! Genes are funny things indeed.

9. I'm a big fan of the Eurovision Song Contest, despite having being born and raised in Britain, where it's generally considered to be a complete and utter joke at best and something that only the saddest no-lifers pay any attention to at worst.

10. I'm purposely keeping up an infatuation on someone I know I can't have so that I won't consider anyone else and will therefore be far more likely to stay alone. As ya do.


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

1. I have this fear of terrible things happening. Every time I hear an unusual noise, I jump thinking something completely horrible just happened. But it's only specific noises. I even got scared listening to a certain song once because it contained one of those sounds that scare me.

2. I sniff new books, magazines, and newly printed worksheets. I enjoy reading more if the book/magazine is new, not wrinkled, and smells like fresh ink/paper or something. And I love completing assignments on newly printed worksheets.

3. I make lists for just about everything.

4. I hate light. My room is ALWAYS dark, and if light is absolutely needed it's very dim. The sun needs to go away. However, sunny days make me happy and gloomy days piss me off.

5. I'm obsessed with heroine-ish things (NOT heroin the drug, but the female version of HERO) or the idea of it. Not that I feel like saving people or anything. But the concept appeals so much to me. As you can tell by my avatar: a girl in the dark with her hair flowing in a heroine like pose. :mellow:

6. Dictionary.com is probably my most visited site. I have a thing for words and writing/typing. So much that I even made a list of my favorite words and there's currently more than 30 on it (this relates to number 3 also).

7. This will sound weird but I create geometrical figures in my head and draw them. They're not like a rectangle or a bunch of triangles put together, they're much more complex. 

8. The TV always has to be on, even if I'm not watching it.

9. I think colors, numbers, and letters have genders. And since this is number 9, I will say that 9 is female.

10. It took me a good half hour to come up with everything on this list. Which doesn't really count as "number 10" so I'll say: I think things very thoroughly and make sure everything is perfect before submitting it or going through with it. It _needs_ to be as perfect as I can get it to be. In other words, I'm a perfectionist. But that's not an abnormal trait is it?


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

1. When walking I refuse to cut through people's yards. I must have permission or use the sidewalk. I don't if it means way more walking.

2. Grocery shopping- I have my shopping cart organized the way I want it bagged, it has to be neat in the cart.

3. I do count items in other people shopping carts that are in the 20 items or less line.

4. I get real antsy and an angry where the vein will pop out of my neck if I am in traffic at standstill for over a half hour.

5. I too had the crush on Anne from Green Gables. I also had a thing for Markie Post from Night Court.

6. I love GIjoes. But I swear they are for my Godson...I would also create pro-wrestling tournament in which Storm Shadow or Cobra Commander always won.

7. Sometimes when I get an exciting thought I randomly run

8. I love Comic book movies

9. My movies MUST be organized alphabetically.

10. I have this bad habit not checking the zipper.


----------



## INFPPP (Feb 23, 2010)

Jojo said:


> 7. Sometimes when I get an exciting thought I randomly run


Me too! haha


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

1. I literally suck when I drink
2. I run extremely long distances. Have even run 50 miles on 2 hours sleep
3. I don't like going to bed
4. I can recite Disney films and impersonate all the character's voices
5. I won't eat anything on a bone, just because it's "messy"
6. I've had a long time crush on Jean-Paul Sartre
7. If I see little boys cry, it tears my heart out- I have no idea what that's about. 
8. I don't like answering the phone-sometimes it will make my heart race. 
9. I have a fascination with the Jewish culture and Jewish men
10. I believe I can love people into being better and healthier


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

just ten? 
1. It feels like I spend more time online than offline. 
2. I'm a female artist in a CS class. 
3. I don't shower enough, it has nothing to do with time. 
4. I'm great at drawing, but I hate it. 
5. I knit on the bus, but I also take tae kwon do (I always want to kick and punch stuff, but that would be weird)
6. I had a few months where I kept dying dramatically in my dreams. 
7. I get very upset by loud abrupt sounds & can't concentrate if there is even a slightest noise that isn't white noise. 
8. The sound babies make drives me completely crazy & I hate being around any person under the age of 2. However, smart kids from 5 on are adorable. 
9. I'm a sober, nerdy, loner, hippie type person, but I have a strange fascination with punks and goths. 
10. I absolutely love rain, everything from the smell to the movie, but I live in a sunny state.


----------



## butterflykiss (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok lets see if I can think of ten

1. I count everything in even numbers. 
2. I seperate by color and number.. like if i have m&ms i have to separate them by color and then by number.. then i eat some so that each color has the same number in it. then i start one by one, usually the browns and yellows first, then reds and oranges then blue and green last cause its my favorite color. 
3. I count my steps as Im walking. 
4. since I learned sign language I sign things as Im talking to people. Not to them, usually at my side. and its always one word that stands out. I spell it over and over and over. 
5. I assign gender to inanimate objects. Like a fork is a female and a spoon and knife are males. 
6. I sometimes feel bad for inanimate objects. If a pen is all by itself on one side of the table and theres stuff on the other end of the table I feel bad that the pen is all alone and i move the pen to be with the rest of the stuff at the other end. 
7. when walking where there are lines in the concrete, i try to have the same number of steps before stepping over the line. 

Ok so I think thats enough stuff for me!


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

These don't include my OCD-like habits! 

1. I can't belch

2. I get extremely embarrassed by everyday objects eg. brand logos, door handles... It's even worse if someone of the opposite sex is near me (It's easier to deal with when I'm alone)

3. My feet are naturally bent slightly outwards, they reject the shape of footwear

4. I have synesthesia

5. I have a severe chocolate addiction, even more so than cigarettes

6. When I paint my nails my left index finger is a different colour

7. I smell unfamiliar objects to establish trust

8. I need the hairs on my head to be white

9. I don't wear a bra on weekdays (I don't really need to anyway lol)

10. I have a heart-shaped freckle on my finger


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

1: I am a bit abnormal. 
2: I am more than a bit abnormal. 
3: I am slightly abnormal. 
4: I am rather abnormal. 
5: I am abnormal. 
6: I am clearly abnormal. 
7: I am very abnormal. 
8: I am exceedingly abnormal. 
9: I am astonishingly abnormal. 
10: I am _waaaaay_ too abnormal.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

1. I have a special prayer I say for roadkill anytime I see it, and say something similar for live lobsters in grocery stores that sell them
2. I am autistic
3. I am left-handed
4. I used to think Big Bird was what birds looked like -- not bluebirds, robins, sparrows, etc.
5. I don't drink anything carbonated (I find it gross and painful)
6. I am obsessed with Disney World and love Disney movies and cartoons
7. I had a spontaneously detached retina when I was 15 years old
8. I almost ran my mother over with a car at midnight because I was very confused (possibly a seizure) -- I'm not allowed to drive anymore
9. I rewatch dvd's and replay songs on repeat for days (or longer) at a time
10. I believe mythical creatures exist in some dimension or another


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

1. The more important something is to me, the less I want to talk about it. (Except for telling everyone how serious I am about my marriage).
2. Responsibility is drawn to me like I'm some sort of magnet. (Even when it is socially inappropriate).
3. My husband and I have separate rooms because disorder really bothers me and he is too disordered. Plus he says my bed is too hard.
4. I am comfortable with showing emotion. (And I am an INTJ).
5. I honestly love kids but don't want any. Ever.
6. I am most comfortable when I am joking. (Probably because I am so serious).
7. I get a kick out of physical injury, danger, and even illness.
8. Death is not romantic to me in even the remotest possible way. (Which, I believe, makes me a minority due to human spirituality at the very least).
9. I hate recreational drugs. (This includes booze and cigarettes).
10. I am attracted to wholesomeness, but am a bit warped myself.


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

1. I'm a female INTJ.
2. I clench/massage my hands whenever I'm walking around in public, which I suppose looks a little weird.
3. I don't like musicals. They don't make sense. I like things to make sense. This isn't to say I don't enjoy a few of them- I just have to make sure not to think too hard about anything.
4. I'm cursed to never get lemon -the best flavor- in packs of candy.
5. I dislike most people, especially people my own age.
6. I'm having trouble thinking up ten things that actually are abnormal... And I just realized that I sound like a terrible bore.
7. I almost always remember at least one or two of the dreams I've had when I wake up. I also have lucid dreams quite often.
8. I enjoy cartoons more than most people. Part of the reason is that I like drawing things in different styles.
9. I sometimes read science textbooks for fun.
10. It's easy to annoy me but hard to actually get me angry.
That took a long time...


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

1.I laugh at random things
2.i plan out conversations i my head and the other person says what i think they are going to say so i already know what i am going to say
3.I like to sneak up on people 
4.I like talking to myself in my head
5.I also like the smell of gasoline
6.still like cartoons
7.i like to be chased
8.i like being scared
9.i like ti when i confuse others
10.i like seeing peoples reactions to some things that i willl do on purpose


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

1. I censor my thoughts when I'm in public, just in case I come across any mind readers.
2. I _always_ have some song stuck in my head, even in my dreams.
3. I cannot stand repetitive noise at all. I can tolerate rhythmic noises such as drumbeats and ticking clocks, though.
4. I use all of my senses in my dreams. I don't know whether or not that's actually very abnormal, but the few people I've asked say they usually just see and hear and sometimes use one or two other senses if it's relevant to the situation. Also, all my dreams have soundtracks. Sometimes they are songs that I've heard elsewhere, sometimes my brain just makes them up.
5. I find all kinds of fungus absolutely terrifying.
6. I can't separate different sources of sound; I can't listen to somebody talk if somebody else is talking at the same time, I have a hard time listening to specific parts of songs (I can't just pick out a particular bass line or guitar riff or anything from the mass of noises, for example), and I can't listen to music while somebody is talking. For me, it's the audio equivalent of having my vision replaced with a field of static and a few bizarre, unrelated images.
7. I can't sleep unless the lights are on or if there's someone else in the room.
8. I am _never_ physically comfortable except when I'm walking or floating in water. I can't just stand there for a long time or it starts to hurt.
9. I sometimes find myself annoying in exactly the same way I find other people annoying.
10. I cannot stand round shapes.

Why did I think this was going to be so hard again?


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

- I have a filmographic and audiographic memory (this covers a ton of other quirks, like my ability to remember individual frames of animation and my ability to memorize hundreds of lines of Shakespeare overnight).
- I enjoy getting GAME OVERs, because it's proof that the game is challenging.
- I hate carbonation.
- When it's raining, or just after it rains, I go out and pick up earthworms off the sidewalk and put them back in the grass so that nobody steps on them.
- I think a lot of "creepy" things are really cute.
- If I like somebody, I like absolutely everything about them, from the way they look when they're asleep to the way they eat their food to their laughter.
- I have specific levels of friendship in my mind, and people are classified into the different levels depending on multiple factors. 
- I am a total badass when it comes to the Pokemon TCG, and I still play it on a regular basis.
- I do a derpy imitation of tapdancing whenever I'm in an elevator alone.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

tuna said:


> - I have a filmographic and audiographic memory (this covers a ton of other quirks, like my ability to remember individual frames of animation and my ability to memorize hundreds of lines of Shakespeare overnight).
> - I enjoy getting GAME OVERs, because it's proof that the game is challenging.
> - I hate carbonation.
> - When it's raining, or just after it rains, I go out and pick up earthworms off the sidewalk and put them back in the grass so that nobody steps on them.
> ...


you're very human.and kind of kidlike.I like you


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> you're very human.and kind of kidlike.I like you


hehe, this made me smile. ♥ thank you!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

tuna said:


> hehe, this made me smile. &#9829 thank you!


I just call it like I see it.
You're very welcome;P


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

1. I have an aversion to teeth. I don't like seeing them, touching them, or thinking about them. Losing my baby teeth was a nightmare.

2. My dreams are so vivid that I often have difficulty remembering whether something really happened or I just dreamt it.

3. I have a birthmark on my right arm that used to be in the shape of Daffy Duck when I was little.

4. I can't whistle. I've tried for 22 years. I'll keep trying.

5. I have an irrational fear of the day books are no longer printed, but all electronic.

6. I taught myself to read before I turned 3.

7. I assign things (objects, numbers, letters, words, etc.) personalities, genders, and colors. It's not a conscious decision, but if I am making a poster and deciding I want to make the word "event" be in a color other than black, it's not even really a question...It's got to be a shade of green. (The word "event" is also male, shy but assertive, and well-organized in case you were wondering).

8. I hate crying in front of people, so at emotional things I usually pinch the skin between my thumb and index finger. The pain (though minor) keeps me from crying. 

9. My jaw clicks and pops all the time. Sometimes it goes out of place and I can't move my mouth very much until I ice it. The doctors don't know what to do about it. I think it's funny.

10. I'm incredibly motivated by people telling me I can't do something. Not by direct challenges, but by people that don't intend to challenge me in the least saying, "but that's not possible," or "you can't do that." As soon as something like that is said to me, I become incredibly focused on proving them wrong...it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

1. I like languages a lot. I taught myself to read Greek, Devanagari (script used to write many Indian languages including Hindi and Marathi, and Nepalese) and Lao scripts. I've also learned to read a bit of Tamil by osmosis (it's one of the official languages here) However, aside from Lao I don't know what I'm reading.

2. my right middle toe is shorter than my left middle toe...

3. I have very vivid dreams and recall them a lot better than anyone else I know. Sometimes I can't even tell if it's a dream or a recalled past event.

4. I wear down the outside of my shoe soles when most people I see wear down the inside of their shoe soles.

5. I tried to train myself to use my left hand, got bored of it pretty quickly though..

6. I'm normally very right handed but I prefer using my left hand when it comes to using can openers. Quite frustrating.

7. I'm straight but I prefer kissing women to kissing men :|

8. I used to have this really bad habit of reading things when I'm in the loo...I'd sit there and read for hours. There was a few times I ran out of things to read, I took the huge Oxford's Dictionary in to read..

9. I assign colours to numbers. 1 is forest green, 2 is yellow, 3 is pink, 4 is crimson red, 5 is orange-red, 6 is sky blue, 7 is royal blue, 8 is umber sort of brown, 9 is black and 0 is white.

10. I sometimes think about the people I know and the pain and suffering they must have endured to overcome the hardship they faced to get to be where they are now, and then I end up feeling really bad. I think that made me cry sometimes..oh well.


----------

